# Random spots on paint? could mean homozygous??



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I was told that dots on horses could mean homozygous? am I correct. I was wondering this for sure because my fillies mom is a qh. she was dun colored.. no paint what so ever.. Im not sure of her daddy though..
here are some of her marks..(dots)







^^ if you look closely at both knees. and near hooves and slightly above knee on fron left leg.








^^ inside of her leg.. both front and back









Im not sure if you can see but if you look hard.. both on front leg and back legs.. there are some MORE spots.. \








^^ she also has this on all FOUR feet.. then her legs are white other then the other spots.

sorry if this post is meaningless lol
there is he same dot that is on this side of her neck on the other.. she also has a faded spot on her shoulder on the other side as well? does this mean anything .. or is it just her pattern.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is not enough correlation between the "paw-prints" and zygousity for it to be a useful marker. In fact, in all the horses I have looked at, I am pretty sure that pawprints are just random. They seem to be 50/50 - half the horses with pawprints seem to be heterozygous, half seem to be homozygous.

Having said that, I wouldn't consider what your girl has as paw-prints. On the feet, they are ermines, and common in tobianos. As for on the neck, it looks like a random spot of colour to me.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

i think that is an wive's tale I don't see how genetically ermine spots would have anything to do with homozygosity. Just a genetic trait I believe.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

alright. well im definitly going to get her tested sometime in life.. IF I decide someday 5 or 6 years down the road to breed her depending on how well she proves herself with everything.. thanks for your imput


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If her dam was a registered QH, I can promise you that she is heterozygous for tobiano. Tobiano doesn't exist in the QH breed


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

her dam was just dun.. was a rescue situation.. I know nothing except she was 16.1 had a paint baby and there was 6 different stallions that could have been her daddy..( she was with 140 other horses I believe 6 of which were stallions.)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Then it appears that if you really wanted to breed her for a paint baby you would need a homozygous paint patterned stud. But make sure you check into OLWS i know you have to worry about that with paints


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well ^^ im a teen and IDT i would breed her later on since I CANT register her.. I dont just want o breed to breed her.. only if she proves herself later in life.. what is OLWS.. ( the lethal white thing?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Then it appears that if you really wanted to breed her for a paint baby you would need a homozygous paint patterned stud. But make sure you check into OLWS i know you have to worry about that with paints


If her dam's a rescue and was bred by 6 possible studs, I'm going to guess that this particular filly is not registered.

And yes, OLWS is Overo Lethal White Syndrome caused by the Frame gene. It is lethal it its homozygous form.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> Well ^^ im a teen and IDT i would breed her later on since I CANT register her.. I dont just want o breed to breed her.. only if she proves herself later in life.. what is OLWS.. ( the lethal white thing?


Overo lethal white syndrome


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Both of these stallions have paw prints, both are homozygous for tobiano. The black is also homozygous for black.


----------

